# Miss my Mufasa



## Big Sid (Jan 26, 2013)

Mufasa, aka Big Moo, now waits at the Bridge. He is waiting with Oafums, Conan and Angel. I have been thru this before and you would think it would be easier. But it isn't. Mufasa is a very well know gsd in my area. I rescued him from the Wood co OH dog shelter in 2003. We guessed his age at about 3 then. Someone dropped Moo off with a note saying "found him on the farm and cant keep him". When I saw his pic I went to see him. It was like he was waiting just for me. He bounced off the walls and barked nonstop. The warden said he was never this excited when others came to see him. For ten years, Moo lived like royalty. He protected the home when nobody was home and many fenced in acres. When I had two children later, Moo was eager to greet them and never left their side. Moo will be remembered as so friendly. He especially became close to my oldest daughter who is nine. She and I held the Great Moo as he passed on. A great star no longer shines in my night sky without him and I hurts so **** bad. But this is the task that all us gsd lovers accept. Despite the pain, my life and my family's life was deeply enriched by his gentle heart. I look forward to meeting Moo again when I cross over.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Mufasa  He Sounded like a special one of a kind dog. My condolences.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry Our time with them is never long enough. They have such a huge impact on our lives. 

I'm sure Moo will continue to watch over your family in true GSD fashion.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mufasa. Your words were beautiful. I'm sure he will be watching over you and your family for a long long time.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Mufasa. His memory will continue to light up your life. Peace to you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy, his life with you was a wonderful one and he will be waiting for you at the bridge someday. In the meantime focus on the many memories that you have. :rip: Mufasa.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your gentle and loving friend Mufasa. It says something about the just what a GSD can do by how much they enrich our lives. Lone force take care. Mufasa run free and greet your buddies.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Blessings to you


----------



## Big Sid (Jan 26, 2013)

I thank all of you so much for the kind and compassionate words. At least here on this site, I know all the words and emotion is genuine. Our passion for our fur kids is very real and cherished. Sid is just beginning to come out of his depression. Wouldn't eat, play or sleep with me on the bed. Got Moo back from the cremation people. Sid sniffed the box and gave a little tail wag. He seemed to get better after that. Guess I'll just have to keep smothering 'ol puffy butt' with extra love for about 8 more years just to be safe!


----------

